# Pioneer DEQ-9200



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I see the Pioneer DEQ-9200 on ebay all the time and they never go down in value. What makes the Pioneer DEQ-9200 so special???


Pioneer DEQ 9200 DSP Premier | eBay


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I've wondered the same thing for a long time.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a very good question.
They were introduced in 95 and they are almost useless with that 500mv input and output spec.Given they can boost the limited 4 band EQ by 10 db .05 volts is the maximum they can take.Plus the processing power is very under par by today's standards.
Onlinecarstereo is still selling new ones for $379.Must be very old stock.
The Kenwood 6042etc..and Pioneer 6500 etc.. are the same way.500mv input/output and people are buying used ones for $200 on Ebay.
I cant count how many times people come to me wondering why their system sounds like crap after they install one of these with their 4 volt HU.
Most of them use to have one years ago or always wanted one.Then their friend digs one out of his closet and they gotta have it.
I guess its nostalgia.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I used to get a stiffy looking at these in my mail order catalog back in the mid 90's. So yeah...nostalgia.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its so ironic.
Pioneers DEH-80prs has so much more processing power then the 9200 plus its a source unit with all the new technology and a built in 4 channel amp for $250.
I wonder if anyone thinks of that before they click "Buy it now"
I doubt it.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

The buyers who are keeping the prices high on these probably aren't even aware that there are better and cheaper options out there.


----------

